# 02 sentra pulley broke off and belt came off



## bro (May 21, 2015)

I was driving and my brake and battery light come on i thought it was low on fluid and the battery was getting old, but i found out later it wasn't, The car wouldn't start so someone gave me a jump, so headed home the seat belt light started flashing then the car started jerking and the dash gauges was rolling around crazy, i was on the bay bridge trying to race a cross but the traffic slowed and it stopped in the middle of it, not the type of view for me my mom or 3yo son lol, so after getting a tow i checked out the car and seen the pulley missing and the was belt off, but before i realized it i tried to jump the car and it was no start, the CEL came on and i got the codes po335 po340 po600 pending my biggest concern is will the new belt and pulley fix my issue or what other damage could of been done. any pointers will be appreciated thanks


----------



## bro (May 21, 2015)

bro said:


> I was driving and my brake and battery light come on i thought it was low on fluid and the battery was getting old, but i found out later it wasn't, The car wouldn't start so someone gave me a jump, so headed home the seat belt light started flashing then the car started jerking and the dash gauges was rolling around crazy, i was on the bay bridge trying to race a cross but the traffic slowed and it stopped in the middle of it, not the type of view for me my mom or 3yo son lol, so after getting a tow i checked out the car and seen the pulley missing and the was belt off, but before i realized it i tried to jump the car and it was no start, the CEL came on and i got the codes po335 po340 po600 pending my biggest concern is will the new belt and pulley fix my issue or what other damage could of been done. any pointers will be appreciated thanks


it doesn't crank


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

which engine? which pulley?


----------



## bro (May 21, 2015)

thanks for the reply it was the pulley idler and two bad belts its back on the road


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like you were lucky you couldn't race across the bridge. If your water pump was not functioning it would have been a recipe for disaster.


----------



## tiggersaregreat (Jul 12, 2015)

2003 nissan pathfinder, had serpentine belt replaced last week for second time. Driving on road, felt like I ran something over then a minute later alt/oil light comes on and battery light comes on, steering locks up. Belt was loose and pulley broke off?? Was it from replacing the belt? does it require tightening and could have been too much tension or is it just a fluke??
Thanks


----------

